# Microsoft Surface Pro 3 Users - Read!



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're the owner of a *Microsoft Surface Pro 3* 12" tablet and is having overheating issues with it, you might want to read here.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You would think that with the high starting price MS would try to get the bugs ironed out before releasing the product to market.


----------

